# Kontiki



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Please have a look at the attached photo of a very old Eterna KonTiki and tell me if you think a re-paint job is the best way forward. All my vintage watches are pretty well immaculate and I'm not sure I would like to wear something as marked as this - so all opinions would be welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

NO leave it alone, it's far too good for a redo, if you really can't live with it sell it on and look for a better example though personally I dont think it's that bad IMHO.

I know what you mean though I pretty much like mint or near mint examples but generally will accept 7-8 out of 10's condition wise, perhaps a gentle clean may do the trick ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

stefano34 said:


> perhaps a gentle clean may do the trick ?


Beat me to it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As a long term "someday" project, stick a search onto the bay worldwide (and any other site you can think of) for the same watch and look for a non-worker donor watch with a better dial, someone like Uncle Roy :rltb: or Steve B at Rytetime would doddle a dial swap for you, and maybe a good service at the same time :yes:

Job done, although might take a while :notworthy:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, I take your point - if I could find another 1422UD movement in whatever case then it would be wise to buy it. The dial configuration on this one is fairly unique though as it was one of the first ever made and later on the dial became less interesting. I had a 1968 Kontiki and got rid of it because it didn't look too special - I now wish I hadn't - but that's life ain't it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

aroma said:


> Yes, I take your point - if I could find another 1422UD movement in whatever case then it would be wise to buy it. The dial configuration on this one is fairly unique though as it was one of the first ever made and later on the dial became less interesting. I had a 1968 Kontiki and got rid of it because it didn't look too special - I now wish I hadn't - but that's life ain't it.


If the dial is rare, it is likely best to leave it be. In collector's terms, that's the best choice.

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Restore or preserve, that's the question? I'm with with Mel, look for a "parts queen" with the dial in better shape (though that may be a long wait ... a broken watch with an immaculate dial? :think. I did that with my Waltham car clock when it took a dive and the crystal shattered. Bought a couple more, and now have spare parts watches.


----------

